# Teich-Neubau 2014



## Friedel01 (1. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nun ist es soweit.
Dieses Jahr soll der Grundstein für unseren Teich gelegt werden.
Ich habe mir hier im Forum schon viele Ideen und Tips geholt.
Danke erstmal dafür.!!!

Ich weiß dass ihr bei vielen Fagen, die hier von mir noch kommen werden denkt dass diese schon in anderen Themen behandelt wurden.
Ja stimmt mit Sicherheit auch, aber irgendwann verliert man den Überbblick wenn man nach 100 verschiedenen Themen sucht...

Aber hier jetzt mal die Fakten zum geplanten Teich, Version 1.0
Ich würde den Teich gerne nur mit Koi's besetzen...
Da ich ich einen relativ geraden Garten habe, soll der Teich bzw. das __ Filtersystem mit einer Lufthebertechnik ausgestattet werden.
Der Teich soll wenn möglich gerade Linien haben.
Hier mal die groben Maße, die ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Teich:
Länge 3000mm
Breite 2500mm
Tiefe ca. 1500-2000mm
Macht ein Volumen von 15.000 Liter

Filterkammer:
Länge 1200mm
Breite 2500mm
Tiefe ca. 1500mm

Und hier mal zwei Skizzen.
   


Soweit erstmal zu den groben Maßen.

Damit das ganze hier nicht zu unübersichtilich wird, fange ich mit meinen Fragen, Stück für Stück an.

Also hier die Frage Nr.1

Wie soll der Teich und die Filterkammer ausgeführt werden? Was meint Ihr, sind Schalsteine das Mittel der Wahl? Der Preis für die Schalsteine scheint mit o.k. zu sein. Aber dazu kommt ja noch die Bewehrung und der Beton, der in die Steine gefüllt wird. Das macht im Verhältnis den einzelnen Schaltein natürlich wieder viel teurer.
Gibt es vom Preis und vom Aufwand her eine gute Alternative?

Über viele Tips und Infos freue ich mich jetzt schon.
Gruß an alle.
Friedel


----------



## muh.gp (1. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Friedel,

sieht doch alles richtig gut aus. Bin schon schwer gespannt auf deine, hoffentlich sehr ausführliche und bebilderte, Baudoku. Daran kann man sich einfach nicht satt sehen. 

Zu deiner Frage. Ich habe letzten Sommer meinen zweiten Teich mit knapp 20.000 l gebaut und dabei keine Verschalung bei den Außenwänden vorgesehen. Was soll ich sagen... im Nachhinein ist dies aber einer der wenigen Punkte, die ich bei einem neuerlichen Bau definitiv anders machen würde. Dadurch, dass ich als "Außenwand" die Erde habe, konnte ich nicht senkrecht nach unten graben, was mir Volumenverlust brachte. Heute würde ich komplett mauern, auch wenn es Mehrkosten verursacht. Aber dein Projekt soll dir ja über Jahre Freude schenken und da sollte man keine Kompromisse machen!

Ich sitze wirklich jeden Tag sehr zufrieden an meinem Gewässer, aber immer wieder ertappe ich mich bei dem Gedanken: "Das hätte ich besser machen können..." Egal, zu spät, also mach es besser!

Und falls Du den Platz hast... sattle bei der Länge noch ein oder zwei Meter drauf. Spätestens, wenn die ersten Koi im Wasser paddeln wird die Sehnsucht nach mehr Volumen erwachen. Glaube mir, man(n) steht dann im Garten und hat Hirngespinste... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (1. Okt. 2014)

Moin,
stimmt Holger.
Mach dir ganz in Ruhe Gedanken über die Größe und wenn du es machst dann so das du lange Spaß dran hast.
Ich habe dieses Jahr meinen Teich mit knapp 40m² Fläche gebaut und denke jetzt : Etwas größer wäre ja auch schön 
Mal im Ernst, lass dir Zeit bei der Planung und bedenke alles ganz genau, Größe, Filtertechnik, Elektrik, Umrandung und vor allem wenn du senkrecht die Wandung bauen möchtest, nimm es richtig in die Hand mit Schalsteinen und ordentlicher Bewehrung.
Denn auch wenn dein Boden fest ist und du den Teich "relativ" senkrecht hinbekommst, kann es bei der ersten Reinigung wenn das Wasser mal raus ist, ganz anders aussehen.
Alternative wüsste ich jetzt nicht und da es ja für einige Jahre halten soll, sind die Kosten nur in der Momentaufnahme hoch.
Alles was du jetzt richtig machst lässt dich die nächsten Jahre zufrieden auf deinen Teich schauen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## pema (1. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Friedel,
ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Koi und Teichtechnik . Aber was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, sind die Maße deines geplanten Teiches. 2,5m x 3,0m ist nicht wirklich viel an Fläche. Da ist ja selbst mein kleiner Naturteich größer. Das Volumen bekommst du natürlich mit der angestrebten Tiefe von 2,0m hin...aber der Schwimmraum für Fische, die doch ziemlich groß werden können, ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein. Ein 50cm Fisch, der mal eben von rechts nach links schwimmen möchte, wird sich ziemlich schnell die __ Nase an der Teichwand anstoßen.
petra


----------



## Friedel01 (1. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Leute,
erstmal vielen Dank für die ersten Antworten.
Ja die Teichplanung spinnt schon seit Anfang 2014 in meinem Hirn rum 
Aber in die heiße Phase geht es halt erst jetzt. 
Grund dafür ist, dass wir unseren Garten neu anlegen wollen. Und was soll ich sagen,
wenn der Bagger schon da ist, kann er ja gleich den Teich ausheben 

Das mit der Größe ist allerdings so eine Sache....
Vom Platz her könnte ich ihn mit Sicherheit sehr groß machen. 1000m² Garten müssten ja ausreichend sein 

Aber, jetzt kommt das große aaaaaaber.
Da gibt es noch eine Person die Einspruch erhoben hat.... *Meine Frau.*

Was meint ihr wie oft ich schon so  vor ihr gekniet habe .
Hat alles nix genutzt.
Nein so schlimm ist es auch nicht.

Was meint ihr denn was für eine Größe ausreichend wäre.
Ja ich weiß zu groß gibts nie aber seit einfach mal ehrlich und realistisch 

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## muh.gp (1. Okt. 2014)

Hi,

mit der Breite kann man leben, aber bei der Länge würde ich auf mindestens 5 Meter gehen. Das mit der Frau kenne ich auch, mein Teich wurde auch von Plaungsmonat zu Planungsmonat größer und der Ärger mit der Gattin wuchs proportional. Und inzwischen - natürlich nachdem alles fertig ist - hätte sie nichts dagegen, wenn es ein bisschen größer geworden wäre... Vielleichst schickst Du deine Holde einfach zum Shoppen, wenn der Bagger kommt und dann hat man(n) sich halt vermessen...

Mehr ist in diesem Fall eben eindeutig mehr... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2014)

Mann mann mann, das hab ich hier schon so oft gelesen, dass mit den holden Gattinnen um jeden Zentimeter gefeilscht werden muss, den der Teich größer werden soll. Aber wirklich, ich verstehe es nicht! Wissen sie denn nicht, dass die Freude am Teich proportional mit seiner Grösse steigt? Und wissen sie nicht, dass jeder zusätzliche Quadratmeter Teich NICHT GEMÄHT UND NICHT GEJÄTET werden muss? Je grösser der Teich, desto weniger Gartenarbeit und desto mehr dasitzen und geniessen! Und ich muss jetzt mal in die Runde fragen, nachdem ich jedesmal nur den Kopf geschüttelt habe. Die Damen hier vor Ort, wem ist der Teich zu groß? 

lg ina


----------



## Michael H (1. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

schönes Projekt , wann soll es den losgehn ....?

Das mit deiner Regierung kenn ich , hatte das Problem auch aber jetzt so zu Schluß hin ist alles wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen.

Zu deiner Mauer , wüsste nichts was einfacher wäre wie Betonschalsteine , ein paar Eisen rein , Beton und gut ist .
OK nur einschalen wäre auch noch eine Option , wenn du aber wieder das ganze Schalungsmaterial rechnest und vor allem die Arbeit würde ich die Betonschalsteinen vorziehn .

Schau mal bei Quoka oder inner Buch bei den Kleinanzeigen bei dir in der Gegend , meistens ist da was dabei an Material was du so alles brauchst . Von da hab ich 80 % meines Material geholt und das meistens noch Kostenlos dazu .

Bei deinem Filter würde ich eher auf kleine ( 600 Liter ) IBC's zurückgreifen . Filter kann nie groß genug sein . Die dann mindestens mit 2 x 110 Rohr verbunden und du hast noch Luft nach oben .

An die Grobabscheidung solltest du noch denken die braucht auch wieder Platz in deiner Filterkammer . Dann noch eine UVC und schon wird es wieder schön Eng in der Filterkammer


----------



## Friedel01 (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
also das mit der Teichgröße vird nochmal verhandelt, Ergbinis _*"offen"*_.

Dann halten wir mal fest:


*Schalstein bevorzugt. *

Dann würde ich mal ein anderes Thema ansprechen.
Die Größe Der Filteranlage.

Wie groß müsste die für die oben geschriebenen 15.000 Liter Teichvolumen ausfallen?


> Bei deinem Filter würde ich eher auf kleine ( 600 Liter ) IBC's zurückgreifen . Filter kann nie groß genug sein . Die dann mindestens mit 2 x 110 Rohr verbunden und du hast noch Luft nach oben .


Würden auch 3x Mülltonne mit je 240 Liiter Volumen reichen? Ich könnte evtl. über einen Bekannten an Mülltonnen kommen. Dann hätte ich ein Filtervolumen von immerhin 720 Liter.


> An die Grobabscheidung solltest du noch denken die braucht auch wieder Platz in deiner Filterkammer . Dann noch eine UVC und schon wird es wieder schön Eng in der Filterkammer


Mit Grobabscheidung meinst du einen Siebfilter oder?
Und die nimmt die UVC so viel Platz weg? 

Gruß an alle.
Friedel


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Friedel

Zur Koi Filtertechnik kann ich nichts sagen, aber zur Größendiskussion:

Ich habe anders gestartet und zuerst vorgeschlagen, die gesamte Rasenfläche in einen Teich umzuwandeln.

Dies wurde natürlich abgelehnt, aber dann hatte ich mit meinem deutlich reduzierten (reellen) Vorschlag keine Probleme mehr. Und heute sitzt meine Frau am Teich und sagt, wäre doch schön, wenn der Teich noch etwas größer wäre...
Aber dass kann ja noch kommen 

Ich denke es hilft, wenn man sich ähnliche Teiche in echt (oder zumindest auf Bildern) gemeinsam anschaut, da man sich das erst wirklich schlecht vorstellen kann, wie so eine Wasserfläche wirkt.

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt,

Knut


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo.


Friedel01 schrieb:


> Wie groß müsste die für die oben geschriebenen 15.000 Liter Teichvolumen ausfallen?


Wenn man nach alter Schule geht, dann sollte das Filtervolumen etwa 8-10% zum Teichvolumen haben. Würde in deinem Fall etwa 1000-1500 Liter reines Filtervolumen bedeuten. Dies begründet sich aus meiner Sicht auch ein wenig nach Durchflussgeschwindigkeit und Verweilzeit im Filter. Alte Schule bzw. alter Erfahrungsstand. Es gibt sicherlich mittlerweile Filtermedien die schneller und besser durchströmt werden können, aber ich halte ein wenig an diesem Aspekt fest. 



Friedel01 schrieb:


> Würden auch 3x Mülltonne mit je 240 Liiter Volumen reichen?


Meiner Meinung nach - Nein! Je nach Besatz, Verschmutzung und Filtermaterial brauchst Du Platz. Die Filtermedien brauchen je nach Wahl ein gewisses Maß an Platz, damit sie richtig durch- bzw. angeströmt werden können. Nicht zu verachten die Verrohrung außerhalb und ggf. innerhalb der Filtertonnen. 



Friedel01 schrieb:


> Mit Grobabscheidung meinst du einen Siebfilter oder?
> Und die nimmt die UVC so viel Platz weg?


Ein Siebfilter ist eine Art von Vorfilter zur Grobabscheidung. Es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten, die entweder notwendig bzw. gewünscht werden. Einen Filter ohne Grobschmutzfilter zu betreiben macht heutzutage auch keinen Sinn mehr, da es einfach zu wartungsintensiv wäre und es einfach andere Alternativen gibt. Ist am Ende immer eine Frage des Geldes bzw. des eigentlichen Filtersystems. Nicht alles funktioniert oder harmoniert miteinander. 
Die UVC braucht Platz wegen der Verrohrung und generell sollte jede Filtertonne und das ganze Zubehör leicht zugänglich sein. Stichwort: Wartung!


----------



## Michael H (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Zacky hab ja in dem Sinn schon alles gesagt zwecks Verrohrung und Größe des Filters .

Steck einfach mal deine Masse von deinem Filterkeller ab und stell deine Mülleimer drauf . Natürlich mit ausreichend Platz zwecks Verrohrung . Da wirste ganz schnell sehn wie eng das wird .


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
puh also 8-10% ist schon eine ganz schöne Hausnummer.

Dann hätte ich mit meinen drei "Müll"tonnen nur rund 5% erreicht.
Wenn ich 10% erreichen will müsste ich dann ca. 6 Tonnen nehmen 
Da wird die Filterkanner ja bald größer wie der Teich...

In meiner Grafik vom Anfang habe ich die Größe der Tonnen Maßstabsgetreu
gezeichnet.
Gut da müsste dann noch der Grobfilter rein... Da muss ich wohl die Filterkammer
etwas vergrößern.

Aber meint ihr dass die Filtertonnen mit zwei je 110er Rohren verbunden werden müssen
wenn die Zuleitung vom Teich nur eine 110er Rohrleitung ist???
Siehe meine Grafik vom Anfang...

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

Hi Friedel.

Die 8-10% Filtergröße ist "alte Schule" - hatte ich ja erwähnt - denn es gibt mittlerweile deutlich bessere Filtermedien, die weniger Platz benötigen. Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten - ich fahre mit ca. 8% Filtervolumen - und bin damit sehr zufireden.

Bei deiner Skizze sehe ich zwei Probleme: Der Bodenablauf und der Skimmer sollten über jeweils eine eigene Leitung verfügen. Demnach auch mind. 2 x DN 110 zwischen den Filtertonnen. Wie die Verrohrung zwischen den Filtertonnen gestaltet wird, ist auch noch nicht so ganz raus. So wie auf der Skizze, also über 2 x 90° Winkel ist eher ungünstig. Idealerweise sollten es nur gerade Wege sein. Vielleicht ist eine Skizze von der Seitenansicht auch nicht schlecht, da die meisten Filtermedien von unten nach oben durchströmt werden.
Was mich noch ein wenig rätseln lässt, ist deine Pumpenvariante. Ein Luftheber in DN 250 ist recht groß und für deinen Teich sicherlich etwas überdimensioniert, was im Umkehrschluss bedeuten würde, dass der Luftheber die Tonnen schneller leer saugt, als Wasser nachlaufen kann und der Luftheber nicht effektiv arbeiten kann. Oder soll es bedeuten, dass der Luftheberschacht in DN 250 ist?

Hast Du schon mal nach Vorfiltern gesucht und Dir ein passendes Modell ausgesucht?


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

Hey Zacky,
also das mit den zwei Leitungen (1x Bodenablauf + 1x Skimmer) leutet mir ein und macht
wenn man sich das mal genauer überlegt auch Sinn.

Die Verrohrung der Tonnen kann denke ich gerade ausgeführt werden.
Dürfte also kein Problem sein.

Den Luftheber DN 250 habe ich so groß ausgeführt, da ich vom Hausbau noch ein Rohr 
übrig habe. Dachte mir das könnte vielleicht funktionieren...

Über einen Vorfilter habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Kannst du mir da vielleicht was 
empfehlen bzw. einen Tip geben?

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Friedel

Einen Luftheber in DN 250 braucht eine ordentliche Menge an Luft, damit er sauber läuft. Auf Grund des großen Rohrquerschnittes ist hier etwas mehr Luft nötig, was auch wiederum bei großen Fördervolumen endet. Dies ist aber bei einem 15.000 l Teich nicht notwendig. Wenn Du später eine Umwälzrate von 1 : 1 annimmst, ist das sicherlich ausreichend und gut. Muss man sehen, ob deine 2 Leitungen einwandfrei das Wasser führen. Ich persönlich finde es wichtig, dass der Skimmer und der Bodenablauf zeitgleich funktionieren. Das hängt aber ein wenig von der Pumpenleistung ab. Ein Luftheber in DN 110 oder DN 125 mit entsprechender Luftpumpe sollte ausreichend sein.

Als Vorfilter gibt es schon Vieles, aber für reine Schwerkraftanlagen wird es wieder eng. Da wäre ein Trommelfilter (sehr teuer) oder eine Siebpatrone (jedoch 2.Pumpe nötig) - beides kann man sich ggf. selbst bauen, aber ist auch sehr aufwändig & teuer.

Alternativ würde sich ein normaler Spaltsiebfilter - wie der Ultrasieve III oder Budgetsieve  - anbieten. Der Hintergrund ist hierzu der, dass die Kosten für eine Siebpatrone im Vergleich zu einem Sieve etwa gleich sind. Nur der Aufbau ändert sich in 2 Punkten.

Der Sieve kommt vorne als erstes Modul in die Filterstrecke und wird direkt von einer normalen Teich-/Förderpumpe leer gesaugt. Diese pumpt das Wasser in die erste Filterkammer. Das Wasser staut sich in diesen an und läuft am Ende via eigener Schwerkraft wieder raus. So gesehen ein ganz einfacher Kreislauf.

Oder mit einer Siebpatrone, welche jedoch eine eigene Spülpumpe benötigt, da permanent das Sieb (weil unter Wasser) vom Schmutz befreit werden muss. Hier kannst Du alternativ auch hinten in deinem DN 250 eine normale Teichpumpe als Förderpumpe oder halt den Luftheber einsetzen.

Ich würde die Filtertonnen immer großzügiger verrohren, also 3 x DN 110 oder 2 x DN 125 oder so weiter.

Es ist immer die Frage, was will ich erreichen: Strom sparen, viel Wasser fördern, wenig Technik - all dies sind Punkte die man vorher mal bedenken sollte, denn man braucht (egal welches System) meistens mehrere Geräte.


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
@ Zacky, danke für die Tipps.
Also eine Luftpumpe um den Luftheber zu betreiben habe ich schon seit längerem.
Und zwar die  Don Yang DY 60. Ich denke dass diese von der Leistung reichen müsste...

Die Grobfilter sind ja ehrlich gesagt mächtig teuer.
Da muss wenn was von Marke Eigenbau her....
Und dann kommt die Frage ob so ein Grobfilter wie du ihn beschrieben hast auch in Sachen
Schwerkraft funzt....

Und meiner Meinung nach sollte es wenn es geht so Stromsparend wie möglich sein.
Luftheber Technik soll ja vom Stromverbrauch her das Beste sein.
Deshalb geht meine Planung halt auch in diese Richtung...

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

Wenn Du beim Luftheber bleiben möchtest, bleibt Dir als Grobschmutzfilter erst einmal nur die Siebpatrone mit zusätzlicher Spülpumpe oder halt der Trommelfilter. Vielleicht hat noch Jemand anderes eine weitere Idee.

Das Filterkonzept mit Luftheber ist schon ein sehr energiesparendes Gesamtkonzept. Berücksichtige aber bitte, dass die Spülpumpe für die Siebpatrone etwa 85 W braucht und Du ggf. noch das Biofiltrmedium belüften müsstest. Dazu brauchst Du dann halt auch wieder eine weitere Belüfterpumpe.

Es gibt für alles eine Lösung, nur muss man halt schauen, was einem das Ganze am Ende wert ist.


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

O.k. mit einer Filterpatrone meinst du sowas hier oder???? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ne,koiteich,teich,-vorfil/236257232-138-19983

Sorry weiß auf die Schnelle nicht wie ich einen Link einfügen kann 

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Susan (3. Okt. 2014)

Moin Friedel,
da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Ich selber habe ein 12000l Teich und mein Filter ist ein 600l Quarantänebecken unterteilet (gebraucht). Muss aber dazu sagen, das das Becken nicht Winterfest ist....daher haben wir es isoliert.







lg Susan


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

Hey Susan,
sieht gut aus dein Filter. 
Der ist natürlich sehr kompakt. 
Aber sieht echt top aus.


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

Friedel01 schrieb:


> O.k. mit einer Filterpatrone meinst du sowas hier oder????



Ja, genau richtig. Das ist eine Siebpatrone oder auch Sipa/Sifi genannt. Das wäre Eine der Alternativen.


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

O.k. sowas kann man ja in einer "vierten" kleineren Tonne vorschalten.

Welche Filtermedien würdet ihr denn in den drei Filtertonnen benutzen?
Ich habe hier viele Filter mit verschiedenen Medien gesehen.

Würde diese Kombi funktionieren?

Tonne = Filterbürsten
Tonne = Japanmatte
Tonne = Helix
Oder was meint ihr?

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

Tonne 1 bzw. Filtermaterial Bürsten in Tonne 1 kannst' getrost weglassen, wenn Du einen vernünftigen Siebfilter als Vorfilter angeschlossen hast. Manche wechseln die Medien aus - Helix und dann Japanmatten - ich habe aktuell nur Helix...aber ich mache sowieso so manches anders, als Andere.


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Bei der Frage scheiden sich auch wieder die Geister . Denke da mußte du ein wenig ausprobieren was für deinen Teich die Besste Filter Technic ist .

Ich hab im moment US II - Matten - __ Hel-x - Damenstrümpfe - Pflanzenfilter . Im moment läuft das alles so wie ich will aber zur Zeit hat er auch nicht viel zu tun der Filter .


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

Ja das ist natürlich klar dass man nicht ein __ Filtersystem für alle Teiche benutzen kann.
Wollte nur wissen was ihr so benutzt.

Ach ich denke das wird schon.
Bin da zuversichtlich.
Die Planung ist halt mit das Wichtigste und die ist mehr als voll im Gang.


Außerdem könnt ihr ja mit Sicherheit aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen dass aller Anfang 
schwer ist und, einem 1000 Fragen unter der Haut brennen...


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2014)

Hier kannste mal sehn wo es hinführt mit meiner Filterplanung  . Am Anfang wollte ich auch mit Mülleimer Filter´´n .

Tja  
1.  kam es anders ................
2. als man denkt .......

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/filter-gedanken.40405/


----------



## Friedel01 (3. Okt. 2014)

Sauber 

Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage. Habt ihr eure Filter 24 Stunden laufen?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2014)

Friedel01 schrieb:


> Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage. Habt ihr eure Filter 24 Stunden laufen?



Alle? Weiß ich nicht... Aber ein Filter, der *nicht* 24 Stunden durchläuft, wird seinen Zweck nicht zu 100% erfüllen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Susan (4. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe meinen Filter auch 24 Stunden laufen. Wenn du den Filter mit Luft beschickst, kannst du die Pumpe ruhig längere Zeit ausmachen. Ansonsten ist eine halbe Stunde schon viel, das hängt auch vom Filter und dessen Verschmutzungsgrad ab. Sollte er mal länger als eine Stunde ohne Sauerstoff sein, bitte immer den gesamten Filter reinigen. Die abgestorbenen Bakterien vergiften sonst das Wasser. Je kleiner der Teich, um so wichtiger ist das.


----------



## Friedel01 (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nochmal neue Skizzen in Sachen Filteranlage erstellt.
Hier soll aber nur die reine Filteranlage mit Luftheber beachtet werden.

Bei der Seitenansicht konnte ich es zeichnerisch nicht darstellen dass die Leitungen nebeneinander und nicht wie auf der Skizze übereinander angebracht sein sollen.

Schaut sie euch bitte mal an und schreibt mir ob man das so realisieren kann bzw. was ihr anders machen würdet....

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Michael H (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

So würde ich das auch machen wenn dein Platz reicht .
Und wie sieht es nun aus mit der Grobabscheidung ( Siebfilter ) ...?
Willste den Teich nur mit den Tonnen Reinigen ....?

Bei deiner Skizze fehlen noch die Medienauslagen etwa 10 cm über dem Tonnenboden , damit der Dreck sich da sammeln kann .


----------



## Friedel01 (6. Okt. 2014)

Hey,
ja klar der Grobfilter fehlt natürlich noch.
wollte nur erstmal das grobe __ Filtersystem aufzeigen.

Ähm was meinst du mit den Medienauslagen? Das sagt mir überhaupt nichts... 

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Friedel

Als Vorfilter könnte auch das für dein Projekt passen: http://www.airliftsieve.de/ALS_Skizze.html
Weitere Infos findest du hier im Forum, da Norbert hier aktiv ist!

Viel Erfolg, Knut


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Okt. 2014)

Da würde sich die Reihenfolge aber umdrehen.
Erst der LH und dann die Filter.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bei deiner Skizze fehlen noch die Medienauslagen etwa 10 cm über dem Tonnenboden , damit der Dreck sich da sammeln kann .



Hallo

Sorry Schreibfehler , sind einfach zuviel Tasten hier ..............

Sollte Medienauflage heißen , die brauchst du zumindest in der __ Hel-x Tonne ( IBC ) was es nur auch wird .

Wenn du die Tonne mit Hel-x  belüftest , kann sich der Dreck unten absetzten und wird nicht immer wieder nach oben Gewirbelt .


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2014)

Der Schmutzablass sollte mind. DN 50 haben. Die Leitungen vom Teich in den Filter brauchen nicht so hoch sein. Wenn Du einen Vorfilter einbaust, dann sind die Zuläufe bei 50 cm unter Wasserlinie ganz gut aufgehoben. Ich würde die Filterverbindungen, gerade wegen dem Luftheber, auch etwas tiefer als Wasserlinie einbauen. Medienauflagen würde ich jedoch in allen Tonnen (mit Ausnahme evtl. des Vorfilters) einplanen. Matten oder sonstiges Filtermedium sollte immer vor den Auslaufen gesichert sein. Ansonsten sieht es eigentlich vom Prinzip her gut aus.


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Micha!
Jetzt muß ich mal ganz offensiv fragen, ob die Zeichnung speziell vom __ Hel-x so Richtigkeit hat? Der Dreck soll durch die Matten rieseln? Bringt mir doch gar nichts!
Ist es nicht richtiger den Einfluß durch die Japanmatte und Medienauflage zuführen um den Dreck nicht aufsteigen zulassen.
Ich bin nicht so ein Filterexperte und halte mich aus der ganzen Sache eigentlich fein raus.
Gelesen habe ich auch unter anderen, das einige User noch eine 20 iger PPI-Matte über die Japanmatte legen, um wahrscheinlich den Dreck unten zu halten.
Oder gibt mir die Zeichnung ein Falschen Eindruck wieder?


Michael H schrieb:


> Wenn du die Tonne mit Hel-x belüftest , kann sich der Dreck unten absetzten und wird nicht immer wieder nach oben Gewirbelt .


      Das musst Du mal näher erläutern!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Also nach meiner Meinung stimmt das so wie auf der Skizze.
Hab das bei mir auch so gebaut , das der einlauf über der Medienauflage ist .
Denke unter der Medienauflage macht es wenig Sinn weil ja dort auch immer wieder den Dreck aufwirbeln würde meiner Meinung nach .
Wenn man noch eine Matte auf die Medienauflage machen würde und die Tonne dann von ganz unten Beschicken würde hätte das __ Hel-x vielleicht nicht soviel zu tun aber der Reinigungs aufwand wäre intensiver .
Da wir ja aber Filter bauen wollen wo die Reinigungs intervalle möglichst lang sind würde ich es so Bauen wie auf der Skizze.....


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2014)

Okay, dann bau ich um! Versetze das Einströmrohr mit 2 Bogen und in das vorhandene Loch kommt ein Absaugrohr auf 40 iger reduziert, wo ich dann mal den Teichsauger ansetzen kann. 

Danke Ron!


----------

